# Holocaust Survivor, Rose Price to speak in Rosewell today 4/11



## StriperAddict (Apr 11, 2010)

<!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->*Today at Messanic Congregation Beth Hallell a Holocaust survivor will speak, times are 4pm and 7pm.

**Click for details*

*Location/Directions:


**

*

*Special Speaker, Holocaust Survivor, Rose Price*

*Special Speaker, Holocaust Survivor, Rose Price

*On Yom HaShoah, Sunday, April 11, Holocaust survivor Rose Price will be speaking in person twice, once at 4PM and once at 7PM. Plan to come early or stay after hearing Rose to view the holocaust display held at the same location.

Rose Price was born of Orthodox Jewish parents in Poland. As a small child she tasted deeply of the persecution that the Jewish people have endured down through the ages. Rose, along with the millions of Jews living in Europe personally entered into a dark time in human history known as the “Holocaust.” A time when a man named Hitler who, inspired by Satan, set his face to destroy the entire Jewish race.
During the horror of World War II, Rose spent five years in concentration camps, narrowly escaping death time after time from the hand of her tormentors. Her entire family except for her sister and aunt, never came out of the death camps. But out of the smoldering ruins of Europe, G-d brought forth smoldering remnants of human life, and one of these firebrands was Rose.

After immigrating to the United States, Rose met and married Charlie Price and settled in Philadelphia to raise a family of four children — two daughters and two sons. Rose was president of her neighborhood synagogue in spite of the fact that she did not believe in G-d. The horrors of the war had made her angry at G-d and she turned her unforgiving heart from Him completely. Yet she did want her children to know of their Jewish heritage and because of this became very involved in temple service.

One at a time, Rose’s daughter and husband met the Messiah Yeshua (Jesus), causing great anguish and distress to Rose. The story of how she, too, encountered her Messiah and surrendered her life to Him, lets one know that G-d is compassionate and merciful; His love is, indeed, for the lost sheep of the House of Israel. Don’t miss this vibrant testimony of how the Shepherd of Israel makes His claim on the life of one of those lost sheep, Rose Price — and how He lovingly brings her into fellowship with him.


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 11, 2010)

I Advice you to go and listen to her if you can.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 11, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> I Advice you to go and listen to her if you can.



I sure wish I could have heard her talk.  I lived in Germany and one of my friends lived next to Dachau.  Man, the stories she told my wife and I.  Still makes my skin crawl.  

Thanks for posting.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 14, 2010)

I was glad to see it was a packed house.  Some things said moved us to tears.  Her testimony of coming to faith in Christ was just as moving.


----------



## bestbucks (Apr 14, 2010)

My father-in-law escaped the camps as a young boy, managed to board a merchant ship bound for South America, the germans blew up the ship with a submarine shell and he still survived. He was rescued by fishermen out in the north atlantic and he eventually made it to his destination of Argentina. The rest of his family was exterminated. And many people today say the Holocaust never happened. There is nothing like sugar coating something to make people believe that they are not capable of such evil by denying it never happened.


----------

